# Chartering in Hawaii



## yachtmasterK (Sep 30, 2006)

I just sailed to Hawaii a few months ago and have learned a lot about the sailing over here. Sailing conditions inter-island can be very rough but once you get to the island of your choice it can be absolute paradise! I thought people might be interested in a few facts you should know about sailing over here.

First of all, there are no bareboat options in Hawaii. Why? In a nutshell, Insurance costs are too high and the channels are very rough going&#8230;too much for the average sailor&#8230;The only way to charter a boat over here is hiring a captain (and/or crew) along with the boat. That makes things a bit more crowded, but it also means you can leave the boat and go exploring any time you want. Plus, the crew has local knowledge and knows where to go.

There are a few "mom and pop" boats out here, mainly run by live aboard couples. If you are looking for a nice new boat to charter then the only real option is the company I am with called Pacific Yacht Management (www.PacYacht.com). They have the nicest sailboats and crew by a long shot. Their site also has information about cruising in Hawaii&#8230;you should find a link on the homepage.

You also need to plan your trips according to the time of year. For instance, Hanalei Bay (in Kaui) has stunning views of the beach, Na Pali mountains and waterfalls&#8230;it is surely one of the most beautiful anchorages you'll ever see. During the summer months this bay is as peaceful and tranquil as can be, but during the winter is a whole different story. So, you'll have to do your research before you plan your trip.

If you have any questions about chartering here in Hawaii, please shoot me an email&#8230; I'd be more than happy to help. captain****[email protected] (remove the stars)

If you have any stories or suggestions about sailing in Hawaii, please add a reply to this topic!


----------



## wlbsvt (Oct 29, 2006)

*Cruising Hawaii*

Kyle,

Good to read your post. My wife and I are going to be in Hawaii from Dec22 - Jan 6, 07. I am an experienced sailor. I have sailed in Maine, British Columbia, Long Island Sound, The windward Islands, Lake Michigan, and Lake Champlain. We are thinking about chartering while we are in Hawaii. I understand that bareboat is not an option, but I am a builder and we have a fairly tight budget, so we are wondering what the various options are. Also wondering conditions that time of year and where the ideal sailing would be then. How long have you been in Hawaii, and do you have any recommendations for us? Thanks in advance,

Lawrence Smith.

PS: I sent you an email and it was bounced back as a wrong address.


----------



## honsail (Mar 11, 2006)

*chartering in Hawaii.*

To all of you who have asked about this subject;
C
Yes, you can charter a late model sailboat in Hawaii either crewed or bareboat
if you have the experience. Yes the channel crossings can be rough if you
think 15-20 knts and sees 4-7' are too much for you. That is the average with 20% of the time rougher and 20% of the time like today(Oct 21/09) and most of
the month of Oct and a good part of Sep 10-15 with 2-5' seas. In a week
cruise you would cross one 24 mile channel to windward (4 hours or less)
and one 12 mile channel close-beam reaching. The rest of the time you are sailing with the sea breezes that cool the lee sides of these large islands
or broadreaching or running (Oahu to Molokai, Lanai, Maui, Molokai and Oahu return)
I highly recommend get a copy o McHaffeys "Cruising Guide to Hawaii" that
should help clear up a lot of misinformation about cruising this uncrowded sailing paradise. Read reviews in google
Capt Mike Honolulu Sailing Co.


----------



## gr8trn (Dec 10, 2008)

great post Honsail. best sails I have had are off of Honolulu broad reaching the swells past Diamond Head. nothing like seeing the sun set in the Pacific and the Moon rise over Honolulu.
Greg


----------



## CaptinRedBeard (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello,

My name is joe and I'm looking into purchasing a sailboat out here in Hawaii but only have minimal experience and want more experience before buying a boat. I don't have any experience in really rough waters and the worst conditions I've been in have been 5ft with about 12knot winds. this was in LA and it wasn't all that sticky (30ft heavy cruiser). The guy who used to take me sailing wasn't the most experienced and so my knowledge is limited, I'm looking to learn more by helping crew someones personal boat out here. I live on oahu right now. As a trade for knowledge I am willing to pay. I think this will also help me fully understand the cost of owning a boat. If you guys know anyone who could help me out here that would be great.

I'm 26 male 170 pounds, athletic build, hard worker, team player, quick learner. ICU RN with Cardiac specialty, certified lifeguard in Ohio. Advanced Cardiac Life Support and Basic Life Support certification.

thanks
Joe
[email protected]


----------



## COOL (Dec 1, 2009)

CaptinRedBeard said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm 26 male 170 pounds, athletic build, hard worker, team player, quick learner.
> [email protected]


Joe, the best thing for some one in your situation
is to post notices on the bulletin boards of the 
the local yacht clubs offering yourself as race crew.
Some clubs have a crew wanted section on their websites.
You can also wander by a club on race day and try to get 
a ride, the best time to do this is when the are having
their informal evening races. I think they are on Friday 
nights at Hawaii YC.


----------



## CaptinRedBeard (Feb 10, 2010)

*back at cool*

Cool

Thanks for the heads up I'll try to make it down to the harbor and post something up today or tomorrow. Is there a yatch club at every harbor or just some?

Joe


----------



## COOL (Dec 1, 2009)

On Oahu, there is Hawaii YC and Waikiki YC
in the Aliwai Marina at Honolulu.
There is also Kaneohe YC at Kaneohe Bay.
There are friendly people at all these clubs.


----------

